# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Самобичевание

## аутоагрессия

занимается ли кто-то подобным и как вы это делаете?Считаете ли вы это правильным?

----------


## trypo

религиозное -
горох под колени и хлестать плетью по спине.
если жалостно-моральное , то это все делают.

неважно , кто и что считает - важно , что считаешь ты.

----------


## TotalSelfHatred

Да, занимаюсь, уже лет 5. Все тело в шрамах, тушу об себя окурки, пью, курю.

----------


## Belive

эй Kventin ты думаеш любой человек,который верит в бога,обязательно должен занимаеться самобичеванием?По моему это личное дело каждого человека что ему делать.

----------


## Belive

> Бог тут не причем.


 Самобичивание никак не связано с религией?

----------


## Rubina

правильно, самобичевание личное дело каждого.
Что касается меня, я постоянно копаюсь в себе, отыскиваю минусы, а это жутко бесит, пытаюсь с собой бороться, но ничего не выходит. Если что-то не получается, тут же срываюсь. Я понимаю, необходим позитивный настрой. Пытаюсь.

----------


## Лазарус

несколько лет наношу себе порезы и не вижу в этом ничего плохого.
люблю именно процесс,ну и ощущения конечно..

----------


## Navesele

я просто считаю, что только я сама виновата в своих проблемах.
хотя и думаю об этом спокойно, без фанатизма (как мне кажется).
но думаю постоянно, есть в этом что-то такое)

----------


## Лазарус

резать себя иногда даже полезно, чтобы выплеснуть внутренние переживания.
однако я делаю это совершенно по другим причинам..моя напрочь сломанная психика не дает мне спокойно жить..

----------


## Troumn

> резать себя иногда даже полезно, чтобы выплеснуть внутренние переживания.


 Выплеснуть эмоции можно и гораздо менее радикальными способами.)

По сабжу, не вижу в этом что безумного. У самого имеется парочку порезов на руках.

----------


## оригами

раньше занималась моральным самобичеванием, потом наконец-то дошло что это глупое и вредное занятие. и если опять появлялся повод погнобить себя, просто переключалась на другие проблемы коих в жизни всегда хватало. иногда абстрагироваться как страус отличный выход из положения.

----------


## CorvusCorax

Занимаюсь саморазрушением: пью, курю. От меня всё равно никакого толку больше не будет. Мозг принесёт больше пользы в качестве удобрения для растений. Я просто существо с вегетативными функциями. 
Однако, с другой стороны, моё тело пока молодое и относительно здоровое. Жалко вот так бесцельно отдавать на съедение могильным червям то, что могло бы отлично функционировать ещё долгие годы. Почему моё здоровое сердце, зрячие глаза, здоровые кости и суставы должны гнить в могиле? Потому что я просто не хочу жить? Это сродни тому, чтобы выбросить дорогой новый компьютер или телефон в помойку. Жалко ведь? Жалко смотреть как стекает в канализацию моя кровь - то, за что другой больной человек отдал бы всё.

----------


## Troumn

> От меня всё равно никакого толку больше не будет.


 Ещё бы, особенно если себя убеждать в этом.

----------


## zmejka

> моё тело пока молодое и относительно здоровое. Жалко вот так бесцельно отдавать на съедение могильным червям то, что могло бы отлично функционировать ещё долгие годы. Почему моё здоровое сердце, зрячие глаза, здоровые кости и суставы должны гнить в могиле? Потому что я просто не хочу жить? Это сродни тому, чтобы выбросить дорогой новый компьютер или телефон в помойку. Жалко ведь? Жалко смотреть как стекает в канализацию моя кровь - то, за что другой больной человек отдал бы всё.


 *очень* умная мысль!
НО. тот же телефон или компьютер может быть с "заводским браком", скажем... то есть - внешне он красивый и все такое, но с программой(или с чем то там) нелады... и исправить это никак нельзя... вот тогда и остается только помойка... но если поломку можно исправить - *нужно* исправлять.

----------


## Мертвец

> раньше занималась моральным самобичеванием, потом наконец-то дошло что это глупое и вредное занятие.


  Да. Ничего хорошего из этого не выходит.

----------


## Troumn

> раньше занималась моральным самобичеванием


  В смысле, моральным? Вербальным самоунижением что ли?

----------


## Unity

> *очень* умная мысль!
> НО. тот же телефон или компьютер может быть с "заводским браком", скажем... то есть - внешне он красивый и все такое, но с программой(или с чем то там) нелады... и исправить это никак нельзя... вот тогда и остается только помойка... но если поломку можно исправить - *нужно* исправлять.


 Любую душу можно исцелить – рано или поздно – так или иначе – подобрав «свой» ключик, подыскав решение именно _своей_ проблемы... 
Тебе также _рано_ в слом; не время сдаваться – что бы Ты о себе ни думала... ^_^ 
Верую... в Тебя!.. 
Просто помни...

----------


## Troumn

> Любую душу можно исцелить – рано или поздно – так или иначе – подобрав «свой» ключик


 Сколько наивности

----------


## zmejka

Unity, спасибо, неисправимый мечтатель  )
Tma, привет.

----------


## Unity

> Сколько наивности


 Ещё год назад аз не знал, _что_ я? Парень или девушка, он или она? Шесть несметно-долгих _лет_ аз практически не выходил из «дома», живя в темноте, намертво задвинув шторы, даже не включая свет, живя в мысленных мирах книг и фильмов... Аз был неспособен говорить с иными; непрестанно резал руки, – кровопусканием силясь «исправить» душу, стремясь заглушить боль ещё большей болью... Социфобия, дисморфомания, гендерное и шизотипическое расстройство – пограничная та грань меж окончательным безумием, классической шизофренией, смертью, – и последней искрой жизни, здравого сознания в адских лабиринтах разума... 
Всё это было со мной. Попытки. Клиника, филия преисподней на Земле... 
_И всё изменилось_ резко. Вдруг – вопреки всему – супротив вероятного, прекословя всем прогнозам.
Ключик свой _обрёл_ аз – и я – не единственное «исключение» среди многих форумов. 
Нас, _таких_, сумевших одолеть демонов, сущих в фибрах собственной души – немало. И Вы также _можете стать одним из нас_ – изумляясь после скептицизму своему. 
P.S. Так устроен человек, – никогда прежде не видя света, полагает, будто его вовсе нет; аки всех вокруг столь же слепы – и никто никогда не бывал за пределами общечеловеческого подземелья... ^_^ 
Свет _есть_. Каждую сущую душу возможно _исцелить_ – вопрос лишь – жаждет ли она сама быть _исправленной_ – или же самообман дороже жизни?..

----------


## Игорёк

Unity 
уже год прошел... действительно. время летит... Надеюсь что все твои перемены в жизни за этот год были только в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Unity

> Unity 
> уже год прошел... действительно. время летит... Надеюсь что все твои перемены в жизни за этот год были только в лучшую сторону.


 Доброго времени суток, *Игорь*!.. ^_^ 
Так приятного «повидать» кого-нибудь знакомого!..
Да, действительно – год пролетел аки мгновение – и перемены, безусловно, к лучшему – такому _светлому_, о чём прежде даже не мечтал и не смел подумать. 
Пара!!! Жизнь!!! Любовь!!! ^_^ Мириады приключений, долгожданная «социализация», много новых опытов!.. 
Воистину, мир преобразился для меня, обернулся с ног на голову – всего лишь за год, – хотя прежде годы были в аде, в тьме, в кошмаре, отдых от которого наступал лишь во кратком, мимолётном и тревожном сне – когда _форум_ был последней «нитью», в мне поддерживающей жизнь... 
N.B. И лечит _не время_ – только _люди_ лечат душу – и не психиатры, господа психологи/психоаналитики – люди, _которым не всё равно_. 
P.S. Надеюсь, и у Вас нечто изменилось к лучшему – хотя бы чуть-чуть!.. 
Как Вы ныне? Смогли встретить ли _кого-то_?..

----------


## Игорёк

Спасибо. приятно наблюдать как история людей на форуме заканчивается счастливо. 
ответ на твой вопрос по поводу встретил ли кого-то - встречаюсь через несколько дней, и надеюсь что все будет стольже хорошо как в свое время это случилось у тебя.

----------


## Troumn

> Всё это было со мной. Попытки. Клиника, филия преисподней на Земле... 
> _И всё изменилось_ резко. Вдруг – вопреки всему – супротив вероятного, прекословя всем прогнозам.
> Ключик свой _обрёл_ аз – и я – не единственное «исключение» среди многих форумов.


 Я очень рад за тебя, мой друг, и я не утверждаю что расстройство личности - не приговор, но если душа не ищет спасения, то она будет отникиваться от всех рук помощи.

----------


## Unity

> Спасибо. приятно наблюдать как история людей на форуме заканчивается счастливо. 
> ответ на твой вопрос по поводу встретил ли кого-то - встречаюсь через несколько дней, и надеюсь что все будет стольже хорошо как в свое время это случилось у тебя.


 Да будет так!.. 
Молюсь за Тебя!..

----------


## Unity

> Я очень рад за тебя, мой друг, и я не утверждаю что расстройство личности - не приговор, но если душа не ищет спасения, то она будет отникиваться от всех рук помощи.


 Как-то... неправильно _не искать спасения_.
Ведь столько хорошего можем сделать мы, коль живы!..

----------


## Troumn

Отчаявшийся, одним словом.

----------


## pblcb

в депрессии, одним словом.

----------


## Troumn

> в депрессии, одним словом.


 Не всяк отчаянный, кто в депрессии.

----------


## Unity

> Не ищет спасения обычно тот, кто думает, что его ничто не спасет или что он не достоин спасения


 Ключевое слово: _думает_... Безусловно, совершенно, полно _доверяя_ своим _мыслям_ – своего рода «фонограмме», под воздействием «раздражителей» с внешнего мира синтезированной в мрачных недрах нашего ума из цепочки _слов_ – эфемерных знаков, символов, обобщённых, обезличенных интеллектуальный отражений яви, истины, посредством речи – творческого механизма, исторически креативно используемого существами вида sapiens с целью передачи данных, сведений... 
Редкая птица долетит до середины Днепра. 
Редкий человек утруждает себя тем, чтобы (ну хоть чуть) разобраться в том, как устроено и функционирует всё то, кое принято считать своим «умом», «рассудком», «психикой» – пожинает потому несказанно много горестей – зачастую становясь _заложником своего ума_, пленником веры в то, _что безмолвно шепчет, стонет и кричит_ в нас – в недрах собственной души... 
Игры разума делают нас несчастными, непрестанно вынуждая нас страдать по тысяче и одной причине... Причины меняются – мучение же завсегда остаётся/пребывает с нами. 
На Востоке и на Юге многие зовут это «сансарой» - но и _это_ – просто слово только, а не _суть_... 
Только лишь свобода ото власти _сна_, истязающего наши души, может даровать нам счастье, вдохновение, Любовь!.. 
Перемена чрезвычайно глубоко _внутри_, а не снаружи; не в уме, но в самой душе, в мистическом человечьем Сердце... 
P.S. Пока человек «…Думает» – _так или иначе_ – вряд ли будет счастлив на Земле – на Небе – даже в Рае – где угодно... 
Разум человека... к сожалению, дикий зверь – ну и не проснулся ещё тот _в нас_, кто его смирит, укротит, взнуздает...

----------


## pblcb

я начинаю вас читать и теряю нить все время

----------


## Troumn

> я начинаю вас читать и теряю нить все время


 Я тоже кстати.

----------


## pblcb

> Я тоже кстати.


 Unity, вы в жизни так же изъясняетесь? как вы спрашиваете в магазине "Продайте мне пачку кефира"?

----------


## Troumn

> как вы спрашиваете в магазине "Продайте мне пачку кефира"?


 Я представил и на минутку рассмеялся.)))

----------


## pblcb

о, ты аватар сменил на снегиря

----------


## Unity

Sorry, недавно _на Этой планете_ – не успел освоиться... ^_^ 
Аз всего лишь пытался намекнуть, что основной «бич» и «проклятье» мира и людей ныне – _бесконтрольный разум_ – с коим боле пяти тысяч лет «воюют» в прочих, чуть более «тонких» странах с чуждыми нам религиями. Разум, порождающий _иллюзии_, подменяющие явь, реальность, истину – и вот, – вместо человеческой души, призванной быть Творцом, певцом, художником, поэтом, скульптором, дизайнером, создателем мелодий дивных, сладких, образов, романов, повестей – видим... 
Суицидника – икону времени!..

----------


## pblcb

Unity, ваш недавно прибывший на нашу планету разум ушел от ответа

----------


## Troumn

Я чёт вообще запутался.

----------


## Snape

> я начинаю вас читать и теряю нить все время


 Вы не одиноки  :Smile:  Как будто на другом языке пишет человек.

Впрочем, все лучше, чем читать пафос верующих типа Солнышка, где вроде все слова понятны, но смысла в них никакого не ощущается - в одно ухо влетают, в другое вылетают, ничем не помогают.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Пишет хорошо, но немного не понятно

----------


## Snape

> А мне нравится, как пишет Unity, есть в его словах нечто светлое. Видно, что человек сам прошел сложный путь и наконец обрел гармонию


 Это верно. Но тем, кому до гармонии как до Китая раком - _немного_ непонятно.

----------


## pblcb

непохоже на шизофренический бред. скорее на подростковый выпендреж

----------


## Traumerei

"Презренные пророки пессимизма...!"
Я-то знаю,что Unity и сам себя "защитить" в силах,но не лучше ли вам своей шайкой беспонтовых оффтоперов пересилиться в skype или куда-то ещё? Разговор ради поговорить-явно не форумный формат.

----------


## Unity

Задумывались ли Вы когда-нибудь над тем, как устроена наша фантазия, воображение, - система, позволяющая нам творить, порождать образы на экране своего сознания – и оперировать/играть ими как заблагорассудится? 
Наука подавно дала ответы – вопрос лишь: сможем ли использовать ими открытое во благо?
Если кратко, в нашей тёмной голове наличествует отдел мозга, ответственный за синтез/генерацию/создание «картинки» мира, коий лицезрят/фиксируют наши глаза, кои обращают искаженный миром свет, ловко «пойманный» в себя, в поток/цепь/чреду высокочастотных электромагнитных импульсов, обрабатывающая «код бинарный» оных, дешифруя зашифрованную оком информацию, этот сектор мозга и воссоздаёт _в себе_ «репрезентацию» окружающей нас реальности, отраженье яви. 
_Так мы видим._
Аз не зря поведал Вам об этом – это очень важный момент для понимания того, _почему мы мучимся_, отчего жизнь большинства из нас подобна снам кошмарным. 
Когда мы вспоминаем нечто и, играючи, творим – в нашем естестве вновь пробуждается... _эта зона_ – только вот данные на «вход» этого «режиссёрского видеомагнитофона» теперь поступают _не из нервов глаз_, но из архивов нашей столь обширной памяти, - данные, творчески «подобранные» нашим разумом, кои сотканы, словно Франкенштейна детище, из _фрагментов_ прошлого – обобщённых и безликих символов – слов, с коих строим, словно с Lego, нити своих помыслов – кои в детстве выучили, обучаясь речи, создав ассоциативные связи меж словами/невербальными опытом.
Наша память – весь наш опыт – «скомкан» до единой базы данных, - до «палитры», выбирая «краски» с коей, разум наш творит все свои иллюзии, наши грёзы, наши мысли, наши сны... 
Наша фантазия – система, к совершенству близкая – ну и «слабое звено» в ней – человечая душа, коя может запросто может _забыть_, – где явь, где вымысел?..
Мозгу, оперирующему электричеством, попросту абстрактными потоками аналоговых данных, это ровным счётом всё равно – для души одинаково «реальны» и события, происходящие с нами наяву, и событья, вершащиеся в наших фантазиях, в нашей душе – мозгу неважен _источник_ данных – мозгу _всё_ реально... 
И картинка с глаз – и плоды нашей фантазии, коя «материализует» страхи, порождает горести, превращая нашу жизнь в _самый настоящий ад_... 
Можем мы узреть _действительность_, только прекратив мышление, оборвав видения, шум, помехи разума, все его проекции, грёзы/сны – _распахнув сознание_ навстречу чистой яви, «Истине» – коя слово просто, символ речи, интеллектуальный знак, намёк всего лишь, призывающий нас раскрыть, наконец, глаза, соприкоснуться с тем, что лежит за границей мысли, коей-то последовательности слов, химер и теней нашего ума...
P.S. Чаще всего к суициду нас ведёт... _свобода_. Воля мыслить – как только будет угодно, как заблагорассудится – в том числе, _видя то, чего в действительности нет_ – «видя» - «видя наяву» – свои собственные _сны_... 
Основной источник нашей _боли_... 
Ну так полно _спать_!..

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Самобичевание - порок. Порок должен исчезнуть. Это как основа бытия, скрытая аутоагрессия, попытка избежать более глубокого уровня аутоагрессии, избегание суицида. Чуть-чуть потоптал себя, кажется, чуть легче. Это сроду резанию рук,  не суицид, но способ избежать его. В конечном итоге все упирается в смысл бытия. Если его нету, то нет и смысла бороться, если нету смысла бороться, зато есть смысл умереть, то мир сыпется в прах, в прах, заметенной мерзкой пыльной бурей. В конечном свете без надежды, без теплого лампового света в душе все так и будет бессмысленным, не имеет значение, что дает надежду: таблетки, обретение любви, другой смысл жизни или все сразу, но тогда необходимость самобичевания попросту отпадает, и порок может исчезнуть...

----------


## Лазарус

Unity выпендривается на всю катушку,но лично я - не оценил.

----------


## Rum

Раньше любила резать руки - становилось легче в моральном плане, ведь физическая боль сильнее.
Теперь как-то неважно уже что делать...не хочется просто.

----------


## drugsoul

Самобичевание это лучший друг и партнер депрессняка-они идут рука об руку(

----------


## Rum

> Руки иногда режу. Один раз в подпитии неожиданно глубоко провел длинной диагональю и зацепил вену, решил     ничего не делать, лечь спать и посмотреть что будет. Ничего. Простынь выкинул, да шрам остался.


 Вены - это вообще ненадёжный способ, но, может, это и к лучшему.

----------


## аутоагрессия

у меня прям проблема возникла.Я рассказала о своих проблемах своему парню,о том,что я резалась раньше ну и довольно красочно.Вроде воспринял он это нормально,но все пошло не так,когда наши дела в худшую сторону.Через то,что были недомовки он себя начал калечить.После этого я забила тривогу и строго настрого запретила ему это делать,а если он это сделает,то я его брошу.Но 31 августа он впорол ещё одну ошибку через то,что я его игнорировала.Как он обьяснил таким образом он хотел обратить мое внимание и изрезал себе руки лезвием.При чём я даже не заметила,а он кзал мне об этом на следующий день.Теперь он ползает на коленях и просит прощения.Прощать мне его,или нет?у меня на это 2 мес,чтобы обдумать,что с ним делать.Ну вот честно,просто я хочу забыть о аутоагрессии,а вот он мне и не даёт,так как когда я его вижу сразу руки чешутся что-то себе сделать...и я делала...опять ведь.А если за мной увидят подобное упекут в психушку,так как за мной попытка суицида.

----------


## Игорёк

сопляк

----------


## trypo

> сопляк


 надеюсь не из-за того , что на колени встал ?  :Smile: 
потому как , тогда все мужики - сопляками выйдут.

----------


## Allana

Раньше руки резала,курила много,прижигала руки.. что бы почувствовать себя,справиться с сильными эмоциями.. сейчас жалею обо всем этом. Можно и через рисование выразить эмоции к примеру,или водой умыться холодной,или разбить какую нибудь вещь,покричать.. есть куча способов что бы не уродовать свое тело.

----------

